

Hedge Fund Boss Retires at 37. Thanks "Idiot Traders" - DanielBMarkham
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/oct/18/banking-useconomy

======
markbao
That's pretty much one of the permutations that success can be.

You get enough money, you say fuck you to the industry, and you do what you
couldn't when you were working hard: enjoy life.

Of course, that's not always the best way. The best way (in my opinion) is to
make a lot of meaning WHILE enjoying doing so, WHILE amassing wealth.

~~~
andyking
I agree. It's really easy to say "throw away your Blackberry and enjoy life"
when you don't have to earn another penny as long as you live. The rest of us
just make the best of whatever situation we find ourselves in.

------
wheels
From yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=335815>

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Sorry about the dupe. Missed it yesterday and it looks like it's re-sourced
here.

You'd think we'd have some kind of spiffy dupe-detection code here, huh?

~~~
wheels
If you submit the same link twice it catches it, but there's no logic to try
to detect the same story reported in different locations.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Some link sites (like DZone) will go out and load the page in question once
the link is submitted. I know DZone makes a neat little thumbnail of the site,
but seems like you could also do some basic text analysis while you're at it.

Not sure it's worth it, though. I don't think the dupe ratio here is that
high.

~~~
eru
Hacker news uses crowdsourcing.

------
mvid
I want to be this man.

